# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Chaotic Labz...?

## rhino6218

There seems to be a rave on this new supp company. Everyone around me loooves their products...however, i cant seem to find much info on any of their stuff. specifically a product called "bmf salvation" its supposed to be an alternative to prohormones i believe? They do not sell online only to retail stores which seems to worry me a bit. But the mystery behind all this is driving me crazy. im hoping someone in here could tell me about this product or how it works preferrably.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## theboss

ever heard of 'google'....

----------


## dec11

heres an easy to rem thing, anyone using a 'z' instead of an 's' to pluralise words is a con artist  :Wink: 

it'll be the usual BS marketing spin, dont throw your money away

----------


## rhino6218

> ever heard of 'google'....


yeah smartass, you go google them and tell me what u find.

----------


## rhino6218

> heres an easy to rem thing, anyone using a 'z' instead of an 's' to pluralise words is a con artist 
> 
> it'll be the usual BS marketing spin, dont throw your money away


my reaction initially... i do sports nutrition as a side profession, and when i hear all these people here in town (word of mouth of course) telling me about BMF Salvation and asking me how it works, i dont have an answer! just trying to put my mind to rest is all. thx anyway tho

----------


## dec11

> my reaction initially... i do sports nutrition as a side profession, and when i hear all these people here in town (word of mouth of course) telling me about BMF Salvation and asking me how it works, i dont have an answer! just trying to put my mind to rest is all. thx anyway tho


yeah, all those things are BS mate, ive used supps for almost 20yrs and have seen every con there is

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I wouldn't take a product so obviously named my fourteen year olds.

----------


## Juinoundimb

Take Control Of Your Kink Tight rope bondage, hard whipping and deep ****ing. 
humiliation webcam 
Sexy Masochistic women get spanked and ****ed Bound straight guys forced to suck huge TS cock.

----------


## Smart-tony

> ever heard of 'google'....


You are of great help.

----------


## MastaMan

No one seems to know what the active ingredient is, so i'd stay away from it. People have tried to contact "chaotic labz" and have gotten no replies. If you don't know what it is, how are you going to plan the cycle, and post cycle? bad idea.

----------


## Bareback Johnny

Chaotic Labz BMF Salvation is a "HGH" compound.. The maker of it says you can take it 3 months in a row with no PCT but then again I've heard you need one..
Personally I gained about 15 pounds from it in a month. It increases your appetite DRASTICALLY! 
Really the only way to find out about there products is from there Facebook page..you can ask for a compound list and they may email you and you can decide what to believe from that lol..
Althought I did take this product, Im in no way a expert on it lmao.. But i will say it is a great product to add to a stack.

----------

